# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  asp.net mvc چیست؟

## a_123123123123

سلام
من میخوام یه سایت با استفاده از asp.net درست کنم
اصلا با این نرم افزار کار نکردم و چیزی درباره اش نمی دونم
به من پیشنهاد شد که از asp.net mvc استفاده کنم
میشه برام توضیح بدی که این چیه و چه فرقی با asp.net میکنه؟
مرسی
 :گیج:

----------


## farjadp

سلام دوست عزیز
شما کلاً درباره دات نت و Asp نمیدونید یا .... ؟
در مورد MVC باید بگم که فرق زیادی با ASP نمیکنه فقط یک تکنولوژی جدید برنامه نویسیه مایکروسافته، که همون ASP.Net هست ولی با امکانات بیشتر...... به طور کلی هم از نظر من مکمل  ASP.Net هستش.
اگر هم می خواهی با ASP.Net برنامه نویسی کنی میتونی توی برنامت از MVC.Net هم استفاده کنی...
در ضمن بنده یک کتابی دارم می نویسم درباره MVC که خوشحال میشم نظرتو دربارش بدونم.
اینم لینکش

----------

